# Puff Lifestyle - The Grand Sofitel: A Legend Among Hotels



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Amsterdam's historical Grand hotel has officially been awarded the much-coveted title of Sofitel Legend. Following two years of extensive renovat...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - The Grand Sofitel: A Legend Among Hotels


----------

